# No resuming from suspend on Thinkpad T23

## nhabedi

I have serious problems with power management: If I suspend my laptop (Thinkpad T23) it doesn't wake up properly. The LCD backlight is on but that's about all - the screen remains blank and I get no reaction no matter what I press on the keyboard. This happen on the konsole as well as with X.

I also have SuSE 8.0 on the same machine and everything works fine there, so it's not a hardware-related problem.

I might take a closer look at what exactly apmd_proxy does in SuSE's system but it is my understanding that the machine should be able to suspend/resume without apmd being there at all so I suppose it's a problem with the kernel.

My Gentoo system currently has a 2.4.19 kernel, SuSE has 2.4.18. My kernel configurations as far as APM is concerned are

```

  CONFIG_APM=y

  # CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

  CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

  CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE=y

  # CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

  # CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

  CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS=y

  # CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

```

but I've also tried different settings (including an exact copy of how SuSE configures the APM stuff).

Could there be something else in my kernel that prevents the system from resuming properly? (One thing that comes to mind is DEVFS which SuSE doesn't have.)

Thanks,

Edi.

----------

## chadh

Are you sure you are not using acpi in Suse?  The power saving features on laptops is still black magic to me, so I am just throwing out suggestions.

----------

## nhabedi

 *chadh wrote:*   

> Are you sure you are not using acpi in Suse?  The power saving features on laptops is still black magic to me, so I am just throwing out suggestions.

 

SuSE has the ACPI compiled as modules and they aren't loaded, so I think this isn't the cause. Thanks for the hint, though.

----------

## nhabedi

It turned out that it was a stupid mistake of mine which took me some hours to figure out: For reasons that completely escape me I had 'CONFIG_SMP=y' in my kernel config (as if the Thinkpad had more than one CPU...) which disables the APM code.

Funny thing was that apmd_proxy still got called so I was seriously confused and played around with various changes in this script until I figured out my mistake.

Sorry for the confusion.

----------

## pilla

I also have a T23 and everything works OK. 

You can also add a hibernation partition or file (but then you'll need a FAT32 partition).  But don' t use IBM Win application to do that, it will freeze your windoze and you'll have a lot of  problems. You can use the boot disk app they provide in their website. It is also a good idea to upgrade to the latest BIOS and embeded controller firmwares. 

Look at http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/  for some nice tips about how to configure your notebook, if you still have something that does not work (this applies also for other notebook owners, this site is awesome).

edit if you use VESA framebuffers, X won't work after returning from hibernation

----------

